# Secondary infertility after first born boy or girl



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Apparently there's evidence to suggest that women with first born boys are more likely to have problems conceiving again than those who had first born girls. I was just interested to see if that was reflected here on ff.


My first born was a boy and i feel that something (possibly immune related) has changed in me since i had him which is preventing another pregnancy.


Wishing everyone luck for number two!


Xxx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

I had PUPPPS late in my first pregnancy which is likely to have been a reaction to carrying a boy.  I then only managed to get pregnant again with immune treatment and ICSI and have often wondered whether I became immune to pregnancy following DS.


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmm that's interesting. Congrats on overcoming the issue and managing to conceive again  .


Although we needed icsi to conceive in the first place our issue was only male factor and i got pregnant with the first embryo transfered and had a boy. Since then i've had five further embryo transfers, one fet and four fresh- all but one of which have been chemical pregnancies.


Its driving me mad trying to figure out what has changed in my body to cause this and why we can't repeat the earlier success.


Looks like boys are 'winning' in the poll so far....


----------

